# Loading hardened-sources with kexec

## opotonil

Is it possible?

I am trying to convert a Debian VPS (QEMU-KVM, Digital Ocean) to Gentoo Hardened but I am having problems with the Kernel. The one solution I have found is using kexec but after install kexec-tools, sets the Kernel name in /etc/conf.d/kexec, add kexec to boot run level and do a reboot the system not boot.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kexec

----------

## defer-

Have you tried to run kexec manually?

Like this :

kexec -l /boot/3.10.0-gentoo --initrd=/boot/initramfs.img --reuse-cmdline

----------

## opotonil

Yes, without intrd, on Gentoo Hardened I am using only the kernel with virtio not as module. And I have to checked both Kernels (Devian and Gentoo Hardened) has enabled kexec.

----------

